# Vietnamese: liên danh



## Balloonhmu

When two company use the same name which is often created from linking their trademarks to participate in a tender, we call "liên danh" in Vietnamese but i can't find out which word to use in English, please help me!
Thanks a million!


----------



## phngtr

liên doanh: joint venture


----------



## Balloonhmu

phngtr said:


> liên doanh: joint venture


Thanks for your help!<3<3<3


----------



## Radioh

Just an aside note, I believe that "liên danh" and "liên doanh" are different terms.


----------



## Balloonhmu

Radioh said:


> Just an aside note, I believe that "liên danh" and "liên doanh" are different terms.


Yeah, I total agree with you that "liên danh" and "liên doanh" are different terms. In my case i can use "joint venture" but i still can't find out what word i should use for "liên danh" in other cases. For example, when linking names of different companies that just cooperate to party in the same bid and when the bid ends, they don't have any relation, which word I should use (In Vietnamese, i can only use "liên danh")?
So if you have any further information, please share with me
Thanks a lot.<3


----------



## Radioh

Well, though I think they're different, I can't explain how. I think you'd better post your question in English Only, Ball.


----------



## Balloonhmu

Radioh said:


> Well, though I think they're different, I can't explain how. I think you'd better post your question in English Only, Ball.


Is it okay? I concern about the rules of the forum. I 'm afraid that this question is not suitable in English only and my account may be locked.(.


----------



## Radioh

I don't think it's against the forum's rules. Just use the example in your #6.


----------



## Balloonhmu

Radioh said:


> I don't think it's against the forum's rules. Just use the example in your #6.


Thank you!<3<3<3


----------

